# Internet Sticks - Any Way To Use Them With iPhone/iPad etc.?



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I have a Telus high speed internet stick with a flex plan that starts at $35/month up to 500MB, $45 up to 1GB, $55 up to 2GB and $70/month for up to 5GB, so the charges vary depending on usage in any given month. Anything over 5GB is .05 cents/MB.

That got me to thinking if there was an app or program of some kind that might allow the USB stick to share the connection when plugged into a laptop with other devices such as an iPhone or iPad or iPod Touch. Anyone know of anything?

And if there isn't one, why isn't there? Is this impossible?


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

You shouldn't need an App for it. 

Go:

Prefs > Sharing > select internet sharing (bottom left) > select your internet source and share via Airport.

This should make an ad hoc wireless network that your devices can connect to no problem.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Duh, never knew that. Thanks Adrian.! That solves my issue.


----------



## happ ymac (Dec 16, 2004)

Adrian. said:


> You shouldn't need an App for it.
> 
> Go:
> 
> ...


How would you do this on a Windows machine ?


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

You can also buy a 3G router unit. You plug the rocketstick into it and turns it into a WiFi hot spot. Graet for multiple devices.

D-Link Mobile Broadband Wireless Router


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

happ ymac said:


> How would you do this on a Windows machine ?


I think it's in the preferences of the internet source or something like that.

Just google "ad hoc wireless network for windows" in google. 

Be warned, I've tried to do it many times in Windows and it has led to abismal failure. It works much better in Mac OSX. Nonetheless, many have gotten it to work in Windows.


----------



## Dr T (May 16, 2009)

*Please clarify your plan with Telus*



SINC said:


> I have a Telus high speed internet stick with a flex plan that starts at $35/month up to 500MB, $45 up to 1GB, $55 up to 2GB and $70/month for up to 5GB, so the charges vary depending on usage in any given month. Anything over 5GB is .05 cents/MB. ?


Please clarify; Do you mean that 

(1) the rate is automatically set at $35 .. $70 per month depending on the useage that past month? 

Or 

(2) your plan requires you to select a level $ 35 ... $ 70 in advance of each month, and that sets the maximum for that month? - After which you must pay $ 160 per gig for amounts over that.

(I say $ 160 a gig, that equals your quote from Telus, where I don't think you mean .05 cents but .05 dollars, hence you mean $ 0.05 per meg plus taxes = $ 160 per gig.


----------



## Dr T (May 16, 2009)

SINC said:


> I have a Telus high speed internet stick...
> That got me to thinking if there was an app or program of some kind that might allow the USB stick to share the connection when plugged into a laptop with other devices such as an iPhone or iPad or iPod Touch. Anyone know of anything?


There are routers that you can plus the wireless internet modem from Telus into, and create a wireless network.

Apple Canada Store and Telus both sell such devices. I find the ones they offer to be too limited and overpriced for what little they do.

I got a Cradlepoint MBR 1000 through CanadaRam that does the job very nicely. If it is too pricey for you, CanadaRam also thought they could offer me the Cradlepoint MBR 90 for rather less. I found CanadaRam to be very helpful on this, my first dealing with them.

The only problem I have had with the MBR 1000 was a major one at the outset - it was shipped with antiquated firmware (shame on you, Cradlepoint) and did not work at all til I downloaded updated firmware. Now it works just fine.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

klokeid said:


> Please clarify; Do you mean that
> 
> (1) the rate is automatically set at $35 .. $70 per month depending on the useage that past month?
> 
> ...





SINC said:


> I have a Telus high speed internet stick with a flex plan that starts at $35/month up to 500MB, $45 up to 1GB, $55 up to 2GB and $70/month for up to 5GB, so the charges vary depending on usage in any given month. Anything over 5GB is .05 cents/MB.




As I said in my original post, the fee is different each month based on usage. The $35 though is the base price in any given month. That is why it is called the "flex" plan. See for yourself, the plan is available in BC as well:

Mobile High Speed Flex Plan*|* Plans*|* TELUS Mobility

And NO it is definitely 5 cents per MB for overage or $50/GB, NOT $160.


----------



## Dr T (May 16, 2009)

SINC said:


> ..., the fee is different each month based on usage. The $35 though is the base price in any given month. That is why it is called the "flex" plan. See for yourself, the plan is available in BC as well:
> 
> Mobile High Speed Flex Plan*|* Plans*|* TELUS Mobility
> 
> ....


Thanks, this is a new plan . On the old plan, which I have had for 2 years, I must select the monthly plan in advance. I'll see about switching over at the next opportunity.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

klokeid said:


> Thanks, this is a new plan . On the old plan, which I have had for 2 years, I must select the monthly plan in advance. I'll see about switching over at the next opportunity.


Glad to be able to help you out. In my case, I used to have an older stick and they let me trade it in for a new faster stick at no charge too. The new high speed stick was normally $199 to buy and it cost me nada. It is a Sierra U360 that uses a SIM card.


----------



## Dr T (May 16, 2009)

SINC said:


> Glad to be able to help you out. In my case, I used to have an older stick and they let me trade it in for a new faster stick at no charge too. The new high speed stick was normally $199 to buy and it cost me nada. It is a Sierra U360 that uses a SIM card.


Yeah, that's my intent, too. The local Telus people told me I could trade my Sierra 598 for a more better 306, but they did not tell me about the new flex plan. 
The 3306 works with the Cradlepoint MBR 1000, they say.

Oh, I think maybe you have the Sierra 306, too, not a 360?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

klokeid said:


> Yeah, that's my intent, too. The local Telus people told me I could trade my Sierra 598 for a more better 306, but they did not tell me about the new flex plan.
> The 3306 works with the Cradlepoint MBR 1000, they say.
> 
> Oh, I think maybe you have the Sierra 306, too, not a 360?


Yeah, it is the 306, pardon my fumble fingers, upgraded from a five year old much larger (and slower) stick.


----------



## Dr T (May 16, 2009)

SINC said:


> ... The new high speed stick was normally $199 to buy and it cost me nada. It is a Sierra U306 that uses a SIM card.


I am quoting you merely for convenience, as I have thought the same - the wireless modem is "free" if you just sign up for a plan. But I just did the arithmetic: at $ 35 a month, minimum, we pay some $ 8,400 in the two years minimum plan for the use of that "free" wireless modem. Telus must be laughing at our gullibility.
So this point, I think I'd rather pay the $ 200 + HST up front for the modem, and pay a more reasonable monthly fee, like say $ 10 month or so for my precious 500 megs of data up and down. But that day won't come.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

klokeid said:


> I am quoting you merely for convenience, as I have thought the same - the wireless modem is "free" if you just sign up for a plan. But I just did the arithmetic: at $ 35 a month, minimum, we pay some $ 8,400 in the two years minimum plan for the use of that "free" wireless modem. Telus must be laughing at our gullibility.
> So this point, I think I'd rather pay the $ 200 + HST up front for the modem, and pay a more reasonable monthly fee, like say $ 10 month or so for my precious 500 megs of data up and down. But that day won't come.


No you don't, you pay only $840 not $8,400! Then subtract $25/month usage and you end up paying only $240 or $10/month or so or about the same as your $200 plus HST.


----------



## Dr T (May 16, 2009)

SINC said:


> No you don't, you pay only $840 not $8,400! Then subtract $25/month usage and you end up paying only $240 or $10/month or so or about the same as your $200 plus HST.


Ohm, you are right. I seem to be having problems with my decimal points...


----------

